# New Track Possible on Scranton Pennsylvania for outdoor on road and poss. oval



## M (joel) Bowers (Sep 22, 2005)

If any one has an interest in running outdoor next spring on a flat, paved new parking lot, let me know. Space will be up to 300 x 400 for you nitro and 1/8 scale. Depending on feedback. If I don't receive feedback, I might put it on the back burner. Scranton area needs something now. I don't want to spend the money if no one is going to show. Where 380, 84, and 81 join. Very conven. location for Ny, Nj, Conn, and so on. [email protected] or call 570 575-2290. Thanks!


----------

